# Removing Sharpie marks



## KevM (13 Jun 2014)

Yesterday I was using a Sharpie permanent marker to mark fixing holes for a ceiling light fitting when I had a bit of a Buster Keaton moment with the steps.

So, in a moment of near panic I rummaged around to see what I had with me that might help and I found out that the solvent PVCu cleaner works a treat for removing Sharpie marks from a white ceiling.

The usual advice about testing on an inconspicuous area clearly applies here, but when you've got a big fat Sharpie scribble on the ceiling the only way is forward!


----------



## JakeS (13 Jun 2014)

KevM":356fsod9 said:


> So, in a moment of near panic I rummaged around to see what I had with me that might help and I found out that the solvent PVCu cleaner works a treat for removing Sharpie marks from a white ceiling.



I presume your ceiling was painted in something non-porous so the marker didn't sink in!

Another thing you could try in a desperate situation - scribbling a whiteboard/dry-erase marker over the top of a permanent marker will often allow the permanent marker to be wiped off of the surface as easily as the dry-erase... and dry-erase will come off of more or less any non-porous smooth surface.


----------



## custard (16 Jun 2014)

KevM":2qyftx4f said:


> Yesterday I was using a Sharpie permanent marker to mark fixing holes for a ceiling light fitting when I had a bit of a Buster Keaton moment with the steps.



Very funny!


----------



## KevM (16 Jun 2014)

I was talking to a friend the other day and bemoaning the fact that Buster Keaton, Harold Lloyd, Laurel & Hardy, Marx Brothers, Norman Wisdom, Eric Sykes, Loony Tunes, etc, etc, don't seem to be shown routinely on TV any more - kids are missing out on the DNA of physical 'sight gag' comedy - maybe I'm just watching the wrong channels at the wrong times.


----------



## Woodchips2 (16 Jun 2014)

Modern kids wouldn't understand them with no bad language :roll: 

The Buster Keaton film is great. =D> 

Regards Keith


----------



## lanemaux (18 Jun 2014)

No worries on the depth of nothingness for kids on the TV Kev, as with minimal prodding and Youtube kids can get the general idea. I live so far in the boonies that bears are in the news as much as local politicians. Not a lot of stuff for the kids "in town" so the computer and attendant net resources are big with the young. Enter one old fart who used to love the silents and we have a general renaissance going here. I still can't seem to get them into watching the Woodwright though , go figure .


----------

